# Benutzerverwaltung WinCC flexible 2007



## Roos (12 August 2008)

Morgen Kollegen,

Wir haben in einer unserer Anlagen einen Versteckten User eingebaut.
Denn wie ja bekannt ist wird man nach 3 maligem falsch eingeben des PWD in eine Gruppe Unberechtigt geschoben!

Meine Frage: Es wird ja bei der Anmeldung eines Users bei Benutzer immer der zuletzt angemeldete User angezeigt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen auszublenden bzw einen anderen Benutzer nach Autologout bzw manuell Logout einzutragen?
Denn sonst wüssten ja die Bediener dass es noch andere Nutzer gibt!!

Danke für eure Hilfe roos


----------



## Waelder (12 August 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal unter :http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

ID Nummer : 24141925 

Da findest Du deine Lösung.

Funktioniert optimal

Gruss Wälder

Pssssst : Gehört das nicht zu HMI ?  ;-)


----------



## Roos (12 August 2008)

hi,

danke vielmals
ja hast recht das war die falsche rubrick...

grüße

mmh...habe mal den artikel durchgelesen...in dem angegebenen beispielprojekt mit dem dummy steht nur in deren anzeige dummy drinn aber nicht in dem Benutzerfeld. Mein Problem ist dass ich noch an der uni bin und noch keine skript mir selbst schreiben kann.
wie kann ich das am schnellsten lernen?

danke nochmals


----------



## andre (12 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich benutze das Script auch immer.
Öffne die "User_Dummy.zip" mit WinCCflex, dort findest du das Script.
Hier kannst du dann statt "dummy" jede beliebige Zeichenfolge eingeben.
Die steht dann dort, wo bei dir "SUB" eingetragen ist.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

Is ja jut, schon verschoben !


----------



## Roos (15 August 2008)

Hallo 

nochmals danke für eure schnelle hilfe.
Leider half mir der link nur halb.
Der gesendete Link hilft nur bei dem Feld angemeldeter Benutzer im Bild. Nicht aber bei dem aufgehenden Anmeldefenster. (Anhang)
Habt ihr da evtl noch eine andere Idee mit Skript umschreiben?

Danke im Voraus Gruß Roos


----------



## andre (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt gerade kein WinCCflex bei der Hand und kenn das Script nicht auswendig aber das von dir gezeigte Verhalten sieht schon merkwürdig aus. Der "Dummy" ist korrekt angemeldet, also auch der letzte Benutzer. Kann es sein, das sich das Anmeldefenster öffnet, wenn du auf Taste Benutzer 1 drückst? In dem SIEMENS-Beispiel gibt es glaube ich 2 Scripte, schau sie dir an, du darfst nur das verwenden, was der Systemfunktion "Abmelden" zugeordnet ist (Aufgabenplaner).

Gruß Andre


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2008)

andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab jetzt gerade kein WinCCflex bei der Hand und kenn das Script nicht auswendig aber das von dir gezeigte Verhalten sieht schon merkwürdig aus. Der "Dummy" ist korrekt angemeldet, also auch der letzte Benutzer. Kann es sein, das sich das Anmeldefenster öffnet, wenn du auf Taste Benutzer 1 drückst? In dem SIEMENS-Beispiel gibt es glaube ich 2 Scripte, schau sie dir an, du darfst nur das verwenden, was der Systemfunktion "Abmelden" zugeordnet ist (Aufgabenplaner).
> 
> Gruß Andre


 
..habe es gerade probiert - das Originalbeispiel von Siemens trägt zwar
dummy als "quasi" - letzten User ein, aber davon weiß der Anmeldedialog
nichts. 

Das Verhalten in meinem Simulator ist exakt so wie bei Roos.




Ach übrigens, wird - bei offenem Anmeldedialogfenster - die Runtime auf dem 
PC beendet, stürtzt der Simulator ab, da das Anmeldefenster von flex
nicht automatisch geschlossen werden kann.



Gruß


----------



## Roos (16 August 2008)

hallo,

genau so ist es....ich hoffe es gibt eine Möglichkeit das auch im anmeldefenster zu aktivieren.

danke für eure schnelle hilfe.


Gruß


----------



## andre (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
also bei den scriptfähigen Panel's, MP370 war das letzte, projektiert mit WinCCflex 2005 stand definitiv der im Script angegebene Benutzer (in deinem Fall "dummy") auch im Anmeldedialog. Leider kann ich nicht nachschauen, da ich noch ein paar Tage frei habe.
Hast du nur das SIEMENS-Projekt getestet oder hast du das Script in dein Projekt übernommen?

Gruß Andre


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2008)

andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also bei den scriptfähigen Panel's, MP370 war das letzte, projektiert mit WinCCflex 2005 stand definitiv der im Script angegebene Benutzer (in deinem Fall "dummy") auch im Anmeldedialog. Leider kann ich nicht nachschauen, da ich noch ein paar Tage frei habe.
> Hast du nur das SIEMENS-Projekt getestet oder hast du das Script in dein Projekt übernommen?
> 
> Gruß Andre


 

ich habe das Original-Siemens Beispiel geöffnet - auf Flex 2007 hochgezogen 
und im Simulator (mit VAT) getestet - nicht mit dem MP3xx. 
Vielleicht ist da ein Unterschied. Da man aber das Projekt auch
in einer späteren PC-Runtimeumgebung nutzen können sollte - muß das
dann eigentlich auch gehen.

Vielleicht ist das Verhalten anders, wenn ich das Demo-Projekt mal in
eine PC-Umgebung konvertiere -ich probiere das mal aus.

Gruß


Upd:  Also als PC-App. im Simulator gehts auch nicht!


----------



## Roos (17 August 2008)

andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also bei den scriptfähigen Panel's, MP370 war das letzte, projektiert mit WinCCflex 2005 stand definitiv der im Script angegebene Benutzer (in deinem Fall "dummy") auch im Anmeldedialog. Leider kann ich nicht nachschauen, da ich noch ein paar Tage frei habe.
> Hast du nur das SIEMENS-Projekt getestet oder hast du das Script in dein Projekt übernommen?
> 
> Gruß Andre



Hallo,

also ich habe das skript erst getestet und danach übernommen aber bei beidem das gleiche keine übernahme im Benutzerdialog.

Gruß und danke


----------



## Sandman (17 August 2008)

Setzt einfach Flexible 2008 ein.... Anmeldung dann auch nur über Passwort möglich. Vorteil: man brauch keinen User angeben bzw. wird nur ein Passwortfenster eingeblendet; Nachteil: Passwörter müssen eindeutig sein und können nicht mehrfach verwendet werden


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> Setzt einfach Flexible 2008 ein.... Anmeldung dann auch nur über Passwort möglich. Vorteil: man brauch keinen User angeben bzw. wird nur ein Passwortfenster eingeblendet; Nachteil: Passwörter müssen eindeutig sein und können nicht mehrfach verwendet werden


 
Das ist ja alles wunderhübsch, was du sagst, aber für das Erste echte
Wf 08 Projekt für Endkunden warte ich mind. bis zum ersten HF.

Und alle aktuellen Projekte müßte man dann auch sofort "hochziehen".
Ich arbeitet schon momentan  - aus Kompatibilitätsgründen - mit 
zwei LAPPIs und Wf 05 und Wf 07HF3.  

Ja und falls jemand das zentrale LOGIN-Tool verwendet, geht es mit
dem ProTool-Stile auf Wf08 m.E. auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## andre (26 August 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute bei einem MP 370 nachgeschaut, Ergebnis genau wie im Siemens-Beitrag. Das Script sieht so aus:

```
Dim user, Password, User_name
Password = "dummy"               'Zuweisung des Kennwortes
User_name = "Dummy"             'Zuweisung des Benutzernamen
 
GetUserName user                  'Lese Benutzername
 
If user = "" Then                'Wenn kein User angemeldet
Logon Password,User_name      'Anmelden (Kennwort, Benutzername)
End If
```
Gruß Andre


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 August 2008)

Gott sei dank geht das auch ohne script...

-> Die jenigen die wissen dass ein User existiert von dem andrere nichts wissen dürfen sollten doch normalerweise in der Lage sein nach Beendigung ihrer Aktionen unter dem geheimen User sich noch mal schnell unter einem dummy-User anzumelden bevor sie die Baustelle wieder verlassen - oder?

Ist übrigens mit allen bis jetzt erschienenen WinCC flexible Versionen uneingeschränkt anwendbar.

Nur mal so.


----------



## Waelder (27 August 2008)

*Nur Mal Nebenbei*

Bei mir geht das Thema mit dem Orginal Script bestens. Sowohl in Simu als in Original. Vielleicht solltet Ihr mal versuchen den User "Dummy" oder wie er auch immer genannt wird irgendwo zu verwenden (zb eine unsichtbare schaltfläche, die man versteckt) und ihm eine Berechtigung zu vergeben. Weil, wenn der Dummy nirgends benötigt wird und keine Berechtigung hat wäre es da nicht möglich das sich WCF dagegen wehrt in anzumelden ?

Gruss Wälder


----------

